# Looking for a game in NYC



## mmu1 (Jun 2, 2002)

.


----------



## mmu1 (Jun 4, 2002)

Bump...

Come on, people, it's a big bloody city... There's got to be a game somewhere...


----------



## wsclark (Jun 4, 2002)

Would love to help you out, but I'm about 50 miles west of the city in NW NJ.


----------



## Eryndur (Jun 7, 2002)

Hi. I'm moving to NYC on July 1st from Los Angeles. I'm ready and willing to jump into a good group in the Big Apple, and I should be sufficiently set up and comfortable by the middle of July. I'll be living in Manhattan, probably Upper East Side/Yorkville.

Let me know if you're still trying to form a group.


----------



## mmu1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Will do, it's starting to look like it might be easier to just put a new group together as a DM...

Bump...


----------



## Chairman_Kaga (Jun 13, 2002)

Believe it or not, it's actual really hard to find players and games in NYC, don't ask me why... I have posted on this board and on WoTC's looking for an extra player a few times and have never had any takers...so make of that what you will.


I am in the middle of a highly home-brewed FR campaign, but I game up in the Bronx on Sundays.  I might be interested in a game though.


----------



## mmu1 (Jun 13, 2002)

I find that these things seem to run on cycles.  I either don't hear from a single player in two months, or in a space of two weeks I get a dozen replies; either can't find a game at all or I'm playing in two and could play in two or three more if I had the time.

It's annoying, is what it is... I think I have to finally get around to getting a driver's licence to take advantage of all the gaming that seems to be taking place outside the city.


----------

